# Preis-Leistungs WoW-Laptop



## pFreak (11. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
meine Freundin spielt aktuell immer auf meinem Arbeits-Macbook und würde gerne ein eigenes haben.
Gespielt wird aktuell eigentlich ausschließlich WoW, was zwar schon ein altes Spiel ist, aber von Blizzard regelmäßig grafisch aufgewertet wird.
Dementsprechend braucht sie einen Laptop der das ganze Stemmen kann, Sie hat aber nicht gerade das größte Budget.
Ich wollte sie zu einem Stand-Rechner bekehren, sie will aber auf jeden Fall einen Laptop. ^^ Da ich mich damit nicht so auskenne, wende ich mich ein weiteres mal an euch 

Wieviel müsste sie investieren um WoW mit ordentlicher FPS spielen zu können?
Es muss jetzt nicht auf High-Settings laufen, aber zumindest in Full HD sollte es an die 60FPS kommen (mit Settings im Mittelfeld ohne Anti Aliasing).
Reichen da 500-700€? Lohnt es sich nach gebrauchten Laptops zu suchen? Da kauft man ja die Katze im Sack, deswegen hab ich da etwas Angst vor 
Gibt es ein Preis-Leistungs-Wunder auf dem Markt? 
Und zu guter letzt: Ist aktuell überhaupt ein guter Zeitpunkt einen Laptop zu kaufen oder ist gerade eine neue "Ära" in den Startlöchern und man sollte noch ein bisschen abwarten?

Also nochmal zusammengefasst:
- Nutzung: WoW
- Betriebssystem: Windows
- Budget: 500-700€ (oder eine teurere Alternative, wenn flüssiges Spielen sonst nicht möglich ist)

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge und viele Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2017)

Schau Dir diesen Filter an und detailliere weiter, aber mit dem Budget wird das hart., Ein PC wäre da sinnvoller.
- Bildschirm vorhanden oder Monitor?
- Wieviel Speicherplatz?
- ....
Notebooks  mit CPU-Typ Intel: Core i5/Core i7, CPU-Kerne: Quad-Core, RAM: ab 8GB,  SSD-Kapazität: ab 120GB, GPU-Typ: dedizierte Grafik, GPU-Hersteller:  NVIDIA, GPU-Serie NVIDIA (dediziert): GTX 950M/GTX 960M/GTX 965M/GTX  1050/GTX 1050 (Mobile)/GTX 1050
Empfehlung: 900,-€ Acer Predator Helios 300, PH317-51-53QZ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sonderempfehlung: Gaming Notebook: Clevo W650KK1 - dubaro.de
720,-€ mit G4560, 8GB (aufrüstoption) und GTX 1050TI 4GB. Da kommt Spielspaß auf. Das Ding wird aber laut und warm werden.

Sparen kann man an der SSD, aber will man das wirklich, es gibt auch  kleinere Grafikkarten und ein guter i3  mit 2 Kernen und SMT mag auch  reichen
Das billigste der Gefühle wäre dann sowas, der Preis geht aber in  Ordnung (da muss ein Fehler vorliegen), Eine GTX 940m ist schwach, aber  das Spiel läuft damit:
Schnäppchen 550,-€  Lenovo Ideapad 510-15IKB silber, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (80SV00TSGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zum Vergleich, so ein PC fährt Kreise um die Laptops
580,-€  INTEL i5-7500, 8GB, 1000GB, GTX1050 - dubaro.de
750,-€ Gamer PC Ryzen 5 1400 mit GTX1050TI - dubaro.de (Ab hier beginnen richtig gute Rechner)
...


----------



## amdahl (18. Dezember 2017)

CLEVO W650KK1 - Pentium G4560 (2x 3.5GHz + HT, Sockel 1151), Geforce 1050 Ti mit 4GB, 1x 2,5" + 2x M.2-Slot, 4GB RAM, 15,6" Full-HD IPS + konfigurierbar - mydealz.de
Aufrüsten auf mindestens 8GB RAM und noch eine Festplatte/SSD dazu.
Das ist das gesuchte Preis-Leistungs Wunder bei Notebooks.


----------

